# Need Info



## mughal (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi 

I am looking for a reliabale consultant or agent to manage for me one year residance cyprus Visa.

Thanks
mughal


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mughal said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a reliabale consultant or agent to manage for me one year residance cyprus Visa.
> 
> ...


Try Gwennys red tape services. If you google it you will find her website.


----------

